# How much do you spend per month on vaping ?



## Silver (5/1/16)

Hi all

*Am interested to hear how much you spend per month on this fascinating thing called vaping*.

More interested to hear what you actually end up spending, not what you could get away with or should spend. Although if you would like to discuss that too, feel free...

I am on about R2.5k per month average. (I.e. If i take the last 6 months and divide by 6)

Mainly juices. Mostly because of curiosity. And trying out new flavours, which for me is part of the hobby.

I only vape about 5ml per day, so if I were to not try anything new, i could probably get it to around R1k per month. (150 ml per month of my staple juices at about R4/ml for decent local juices and some occasional odds and ends)
Thats roughly in the same region as i would have spent on smoking.

There have been a few months where the vape spend has spiked up - acquiring new kit being the main culprit. But that too has made the journey more enjoyable.

The hobby and fun side of vaping has certainly made me spend more than I need to - but I am quite happy about that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Marzuq (5/1/16)

in all honesty @Silver i cannot say for sure because if i kept track my sane mind would force me to stop vaping.
hence another option should be made available 'i dont keep track'.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## moonunit (5/1/16)

Interesting exercise, actually scared to go through all the invoices and work it all out

At a guess around R1.5k-R2k per month on juice. Very seldom buy mods or tanks and only wait for something truly exceptional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Marzuq said:


> in all honesty @Silver i cannot say for sure because if i kept track my sane mind would force me to stop vaping.
> hence another option should be made available 'i dont keep track'.



Option added !
Good point @Marzuq 

By the way - the question is aimed at those who do keep track of these things - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (5/1/16)

Silver said:


> *I only vape about 5ml per day,* so if I were to not try anything new, i could probably get it to around R1k per month.
> 
> View attachment 42399



Please teach me how you vape 5ml a day great Master Silver (I will be your padawan). Im on 20 to 30ml a day!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Please teach me how you vape 5ml a day great Master Silver (I will be your padawan). Im on 20 to 30ml a day!



RM2 and 18mg padawan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/1/16)

The only person I know that can choose option 5.. *cough* @Paulie

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (5/1/16)

Silver said:


> RM2 and 18mg padawan



Lol, I couldn't even consider anything over 3mg (I tried 6mg the other day and it felt like my lungs were going to collapse). I guess I will stay on the dark side and spend R3000 a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

To be fair, I probably do about
40% MTL vaping (on the Reo/RM2)
40% restrictive lung hits (on the Lemo1 mainly)
20% full lung hits (on the Reo/Nuppin and the wide open tanks like the Crius)

So my juice consumption is mainly low because of the amount of MTL and restrictive lung hits.
For that I need higher mg juice - to get good throat hit - and then the juice last much longer

I dont do it really for economy reasons, just because I like it - the juice economy is a bonus I guess.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (5/1/16)

Silver said:


> Option added !
> Good point @Marzuq
> 
> By the way - the question is aimed at those who do keep track of these things - lol



LOL i just didnt want to be left out


----------



## Andre (5/1/16)

Marzuq said:


> LOL i just didnt want to be left out


Me neither!


----------



## Petrus (5/1/16)

I try to do only the e-liqued thing, but damn all the mods and......and.......and......the damn Reo's in the classifieds, it's like a farmer at an auction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (5/1/16)

There is no option for me 

What I budget and what I spend are 2 very different things

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## KlutcH (5/1/16)

I started looking and I got scared and gave up. I don't want to know hahaa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (5/1/16)

I don't keep a good track of costs, but would estimate the monthly amount to be around 7 times more than I tell my wife I spend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CloudmanJHB (5/1/16)

Too much for comfort


----------



## VapeDude (5/1/16)

I saw my sirvape order history the other day and nearly shat myself

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Waine (5/1/16)

I tried e cigarette vaping in 2007 / 2008 when e vaporisers first came out. I tend to drag heavily on normal cigarettes. I bought a Twisp that looked like a cigarette and burned the whole thing out in a week. What a piece of junk? Seriously. I was totally put off regarding this manner of nicotine delivery as a gimmick so I went back to stinky cigarettes and snuff.

Last week Thursday, 31 January, I bought a new Twisp Aero. My main reason was due to the convenience and availability of the kiosk at my local shopping mall. My goodness, the technology has improved! I was super impressed with the demo. The unit cost 999. I bought a spare charger, a spare (bigger) battery and 2 e juices, the "Tobacco no 1" and the tobacco "Signature". My lay out was about R2050. Then I bought about 4 more liquids and three atomisers, just in case I run out. My lay out is about R3000 so far.
I also have an EVO D2 which a friend gave me: brand new. So I am hitting two devices, hoping to extend the life of both.
I can see me spending at least 600 a month on e juice. However, when I am interested / fascinated by something, I always throw myself deeply into it. I can see myself trying out different devices and expanding my newly found interest into a bit of a hobby, until I get sick of it.
Bottom line, this is an expensive pass time, especially to get started. But it is a 1000 times better than smoking cigarettes. I haven’t touched a ciggy in 5 days.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (5/1/16)

Conservatively - I'd say... Ten Million dollars.

(And that's only on 30ml of Philip Rocke)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Waine said:


> I tried e cigarette vaping in 2007 / 2008 when e vaporisers first came out. I tend to drag heavily on normal cigarettes. I bought a Twisp that looked like a cigarette and burned the whole thing out in a week. What a piece of junk? Seriously. I was totally put off regarding this manner of nicotine delivery as a gimmick so I went back to stinky cigarettes and snuff.
> 
> Last week Thursday, 31 January, I bought a new Twisp Aero. My main reason was due to the convenience and availability of the kiosk at my local shopping mall. My goodness, the technology has improved! I was super impressed with the demo. The unit cost 999. I bought a spare charger, a spare (bigger) battery and 2 e juices, the "Tobacco no 1" and the tobacco "Signature". My lay out was about R2050. Then I bought about 4 more liquids and three atomisers, just in case I run out. My lay out is about R3000 so far.
> I also have an EVO D2 which a friend gave me: brand new. So I am hitting two devices, hoping to extend the life of both.
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Waine - 1000 times better than smoking - well said!
Congrats on the 5 days without cigarettes. GREAT achievement! 
That first few days was the toughest for many of us. 
Wishing you all the best for your vaping journey - and feel free to ask questions as you go - 
Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (5/1/16)

Why wouldnt you want to spend more on such a awsome hobby!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (5/1/16)

Gizmo said:


> The only person I know that can choose option 5.. *cough* @Paulie


I think its safe to say that @Rob Fisher and @Attie are also very bad lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

I'm waiting for Rob Fisher to see this thread
Haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (5/1/16)

method1 said:


> Conservatively - I'd say... Ten Million dollars.
> 
> (And that's only on 30ml of Philip Rocke)



Is this that flavour that makes you turn into a Unicorn for 5 days after vaping it?


----------



## Paulie (5/1/16)

Silver said:


> I'm waiting for Rob Fisher to see this thread
> Haha



lol it will be classic! He owns the vape mail thread! Infact im sure he fetching taxes on ppl since he has hotels already build on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (5/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Is this that flavour that makes you turn into a Unicorn for 5 days after vaping it?



Yes that's the one. Philip Rocke RAND reserve.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (5/1/16)

Roughly R6300 in total since I started in mid October for everything, batteries mods wire juice etc.
I dont really do nicotine so my monthly juice budget is about R500.
I dont expect to buy more mods, but I do budget R1500~R2000 per month on DIY projects in my present occupation of adding value to humanity in general, so I feel like Im on target so far. 
I didnt include purchases for the new CF dual series VV mod that is on the drawing board, R855 for 2x Tesiyi 40 bumblebee's and a Goblin mini lemaga clone from Vape King.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Robert Howes (5/1/16)

Hard question. Some months its R1200.00 some months its R6000.00 so I would guess somewhere in between. If I wasn't a gadget freak I would guess an average of about R2000.00 a month. Monthly juice (approx 6ml/day) and a new decent mod, tank, coils and batteries every year but unfortunately I am a gadget freak and he who dies with most toys wins, right?
We did this exercise in fishing once until we discovered we were paying well over R1000 a fish so we didn't do that exercise again

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/16)

There is no way on earth I'm gonna open my credit card statement and start adding it up... A Cee Cee Mod with no battery or atty costs R7,962.86 at yesterdays exchange rate and that's before courier to SA or costs from the clearing agent! 

I'm going to take the 5th amendment on this thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/16)

But on the positive side I don't really care what I have spent or will spend in the future! My health changes have been dramatic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Ezekiel (5/1/16)

Gosh yes... it's a shocking amount in actual fact. I keep telling myself that I have all the gear I need, and working towards a DIY production line to replace juice, and that I can live squarely in the <R300 p/m range...

...aaaaand then a new product/juice/wire/coil/deck/dripper/mod/jumbo-jet/spacecraft/mind-control-robot comes out...

Sigh. I'm tempted to come clean with the wife, she'll sort me out quickly! (after copious amounts of screaming).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (5/1/16)

I'm real lucky to own two Reosmods, so my desire for new gear is extremely low. It's basically just juice buying for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Ashley A (5/1/16)

I also don't really keep track because there are those months were I don't even order anything at all. These usually follow a month of a mass order of juice and DIY juice supplies which probably top out around R5k. These months usually follow a month of a mod craze which sees me buying pricey equipment because it's so awesome or because there's "too good a deal" or just because you're greedy like that. Then you need the batteries and the chargers and wicks and wires and cover etc. for them which could cost anything from R10 to R20k.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A (5/1/16)

Alex said:


> I'm real lucky to own two Reosmods, so my desire for new gear is extremely low. It's basically just juice buying for me.


Yip, that desire for new gear is gone now that I have my REO's and Nuppins. Now, I just buy other gear occasionally for the sake of it or for those lazy times when I don't want to reload something so I grab another mod with a filled RTA.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/1/16)

First off, awesome thread @Silver 

For me, I'm pretty content with my devices (Reo FTW baby) for the past 9mths, so the only 'expenses' I have is my eliquid consumption which is around the R300-R400 per month mark and minor rebuild goodies, like wick and kanthal, if that works out to R30 a month, that's a lot lol

I'm happy to say I spend way less than a R1000 a month 

And to think, if i had to still be killing myself with the 2 packs a day death sticks, I would've been spending R1920 per month. (32x2x30=1920)


"I vape" said the smart person.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (5/1/16)

For December i purchased a bellus, ipv d2, LG Chocolate, crius, evic vtc mini, sapor, smurf, twisted messes, Derringer , turbo and countless quantities of local juices so ya im good on gear for a while. I keep telling myself that I don't need anything more. The only thing that my vape collection lacks is a bf mod so perhaps a reo grand and a bf Derringer 

Forgot to mention ijust 2 kit and coils

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (5/1/16)

gman211991 said:


> For December i purchased a bellus, ipv d2, LG Chocolate, crius, evic vtc mini, sapor, smurf, twisted messes, Derringer , turbo and countless quantities of local juices so ya im good on gear for a while. I keep telling myself that I don't need anything more. The only thing that my vape collection lacks is a bf mod so perhaps a reo grand and a bf Derringer
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


That was a busy December - great stuff. The bf Derringer shall be on me as soon as you have that bf mod, if I may.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991 (5/1/16)

Andre said:


> That was a busy December - great stuff. The bf Derringer shall be on me as soon as you have that bf mod, if I may.


Nice gesture. I appreciate it Andre

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/1/16)

i put R5000 or more...

Most months I spend around R3000.00 but then every now and then i go off the rails, order R11551.00 (recalculated) of hardware + 800mls of juice, and well 

Basically I vape 25-30ml a day, and I like to get me new hardware as much as possible, but i don't buy expensive high end stuff, R2750.00 is about as far as i'd go on a mod, and at the absolute most R750.00 on an atty.

Back in my smoking days, i'd have been spending R1250.00 a month at todays exchange rate. Dunhill Red's were my poison

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (5/1/16)

Marzuq said:


> in all honesty @Silver i cannot say for sure because if i kept track my sane mind would force me to stop vaping.
> hence another option should be made available 'i dont keep track'.


I spend much more than I need to for sure.Mostly on gear but I must say I'm still way ahead of the game vs.smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (5/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no way on earth I'm gonna open my credit card statement and start adding it up... A Cee Cee Mod with no battery or atty costs R7,962.86 at yesterdays exchange rate and that's before courier to SA or costs from the clearing agent!
> 
> I'm going to take the 5th amendment on this thread!


Hope the wives don't see this thread!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (5/1/16)

After getting hold of a Reo_ (first quarter of 2014_), I honestly spend less on juice, wicking coils etc. than on tobacco and related shite, as I used to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Attie (5/1/16)

Paulie said:


> I think its safe to say that @Rob Fisher and @Attie are also very bad lol



Thanks @Paulie

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (5/1/16)

kev mac said:


> I spend much more than I need to for sure.Mostly on gear but I must say I'm still way ahead of the game vs.smoking.


I'm pretty certain that I go over what I spent on smokes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (5/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no way on earth I'm gonna open my credit card statement and start adding it up... A Cee Cee Mod with no battery or atty costs R7,962.86 at yesterdays exchange rate and that's before courier to SA or costs from the clearing agent!
> 
> I'm going to take the 5th amendment on this thread!


I think that's a safe stance ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (5/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Please teach me how you vape 5ml a day great Master Silver (I will be your padawan). Im on 20 to 30ml a day!


Get a reo with a decent single coil bf atty.
I only vaped 3ml in the reo today and I vaped all day. It was a 1.2 ohm coil though. 
On my drive to work and back I vaped 1 tank on the uwell crown and that was about 45 mins in total. 
All 3mg. 
I used to vape 40 to 50ml a day with my tank setups before I moved to a reo. My reo average on the weekend is about 18 ml but the reo is glued to my lips.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (5/1/16)

Since going down the DIY route, and not buying hardware, between R300 - R600.

Of coarse when I need hardware, you can add R1000. But that's not every month. Only say every fourth or so month.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (5/1/16)

I would like to choose the first option but I would be lying to myself and everyone here....so I just dont add it up it anymore. I`ll just leave this here....taken from the Vape LoLs thread.
From @Alex


from @The Wolf


from @Willyza

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## kev mac (7/1/16)

Marzuq said:


> I'm pretty certain that I go over what I spent on smokes.


probably I'm saving cause a pack is $10.00 USD where I live, our politicians in R.I. never saw a tax they don't love.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khan83 (7/1/16)

My vaping journey began as a cost saving venture & I'm glad to say I've stuck by it

Unless I need a mod , wick/wires etc , my monthly costs never exceeds R600.00 for DIY liquid *AND* I still have enough juice left over for the following month.....though I think this is about to change soon cos the mutation rta is really sucking juice like crazy 

My absolute limit though would be R2200.00 max as this was my monthly spend on cigarettes

Reactions: Like 2


----------

